# Retrospec Sully Klunker or State Bicycle Klunker



## EmmysDad (Mar 23, 2007)

Sully Klunker Bike - Single Speed


Retrospec Sully Single Speed Klunker Bike is our edgy bike of yesteryear. High-tensile steel frame, BMX-style handlebars, shock-absorbing tires. Shop now!




retrospec.com





Steel frame, 26" 36h, 42t x 22t coaster
(This would be easier to pedal on a hill, right?)
Approx $400








State Bicycle Co. x National Park Foundation - Klunker - Grand Canyon


State Bicycle Co. has teamed up with the National Park Foundation to create a limited-edition collection of bicycles, clothing, and accessories inspired by the National Parks. Each bike is each bike is constructed with top quality materials and components, and adorned with National Park badging...




www.statebicycle.com





Steel frame, 27.5" 32h , 46t x 16t freewheel, rear handbrake
(Higher top speed?)
Approx $424


Anyone have an opinion on which would offer the best balance of street and light trail performance and durability?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Just my opinion, but the gearing on both of those is absurdly high for actual trail use. Okay for use in a road with a fairly low cadence/speed (42/22 is similar to an average beach cruiser, for example). In fact, it would appear that both bikes are just straight beach cruisers with cute names. Neither appears to be EN Mountain tested, so take that for what it's worth.

I would immediately drop the chainring on either bike to a 34 max, but I live in a fairly hilly area. When I was using a 2:1, it was pretty much unusable outside of flat trails. I also wouldn't really be riding either on the road.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the State klunker in black, both come with very stout gearing for trail especially the Sully 46x16 versus 42x22 IIRC I changed the gearing to 36x22 but that required new crank and BB. Also bars curiously high on State put some moose 83mm rise on.

Edit: Also put a modern rail seatpost on, QR post clamp, and wtb saddle from an old bike. Likely put another $150-200 into it. Front hub had grease but was way overtightened. Got it mostly to ride with my dog on leash, coaster brake nice


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I think that you got the specs posted backwards. The State has the 27.5, etc. Maybe just a cut and past issue. Anyway, I don't think the gearing on the Sully would be that fun for anything but flat stuff, and not only are the wheels small but the tires are narrow and I would not call them knobby. The Sully is on sale now. I have a State Klunker. I agree that the bars are high and hard to find a saddle for such an up right position. I might try some Surly sunrise bars. I saw both bikes and the State seemed like the easy choice. A pretty fun bike, but it is just a 400 dollar bike. So, no experience with the Sully but I ride the State on street, gravel, and some not so light trails. Read the fine print for the State warranty. If you assemble yourself, they will not activate the warranty. Mine came with a 100% dry front hub and ahead set. And I have had dozens of square taper bottom brackets over the years, but this is the only one that loosens up after every ride (crank arm bolts). Google Hardtail Party State Klunker Challenge.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

knl2stl said:


> I think that you got the specs posted backwards. The State has the 27.5, etc. Maybe just a cut and past issue. Anyway, I don't think the gearing on the Sully would be that fun for anything but flat stuff, and not only are the wheels small but the tires are narrow and I would not call them knobby. The Sully is on sale now. I have a State Klunker. I agree that the bars are high and hard to find a saddle for such an up right position. I might try some Surly sunrise bars. I saw both bikes and the State seemed like the easy choice. A pretty fun bike, but it is just a 400 dollar bike. So, no experience with the Sully but I ride the State on street, gravel, and some not so light trails. Read the fine print for the State warranty. If you assemble yourself, they will not activate the warranty. Mine came with a 100% dry front hub and ahead set. And I have had dozens of square taper bottom brackets over the years, but this is the only one that loosens up after every ride (crank arm bolts). Google Hardtail Party State Klunker Challenge.


How long ago did you buy your State?

I have a "fixie" and worried about some of the QC issues I read about, like yours, out-of-true wheels, etc. Mine has been just fine. It seems they have made some progress on that stuff, or maybe I just got a good one.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I got my Klunker this year, and it is one of the newer assemblies, as it came with the CST tires and not the WTBs. (The CSTs are the stiffest tires I have ever been on!). I put both wheels in the trueing stand and only trued them a bit. Probably did not need to at all since it is a coaster brake bike. I was a little shocked at the dry parts. I repacked the rear hub but probably did not need to. The water bottle bosses are simply in the wrong place and you will need a side entry cage to use them. Still, the bike can be a lot of fun for the price, as long as you don't take it too seriously.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

knl2stl said:


> I got my Klunker this year, and it is one of the newer assemblies, as it came with the CST tires and not the WTBs. (The CSTs are the stiffest tires I have ever been on!). I put both wheels in the trueing stand and only trued them a bit. Probably did not need to at all since it is a coaster brake bike. I was a little shocked at the dry parts. I repacked the rear hub but probably did not need to. The water bottle bosses are simply in the wrong place and you will need a side entry cage to use them. Still, the bike can be a lot of fun for the price, as long as you don't take it too seriously.


I got mine about nine months ago, before they raised prices. I have been quite pleased with it. Nothing wrong with it, components are sufficiently awful to be pretty great, actually. "Swingset steel" as a guy I know calls it is heavy, but feels pretty great.

At least in the "fixie"/faux track bike category, a couple of different people told me there wasn't much difference between State/Retrospec and some of the other DTC brands. A few of the cheaper ones had somewhat glaring flaws in unsealed wheel bearings and so forth.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Another thing to consider, perhaps: The Sully looks like it might be a rear wheel rim brake. The State is a coaster brake.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

And now the State Klunkers in their warehouse are an extra 15% off....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Annd I thought it was a typo meaning RetroTec...


----------

